# Kirby Pucket dies at age 44



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Puckett dies at 44*

This is so sad.....

Ryan

--------------------------------------------------
Associated Press

MINNEAPOLIS (AP) - Kirby Puckett died Monday, a day after the Hall of Fame outfielder had a stroke at his Arizona home, a hospital spokeswoman said. He was 44.

Puckett, who led the Twins to two World Series titles before his career was cut short by glaucoma, was stricken Sunday morning.
Even before Puckett's passing, his condition was weighing heavily on his former manager.

"Tough day," former Twins manager Tom Kelly said Monday at the team's training camp in Fort Myers, Fla.

The club was in Bradenton for an exhibition game against Pittsburgh, but manager Ron Gardenhire stayed behind with star center fielder Torii Hunter, who took himself out of the lineup before Sunday's game against Boston after hearing the news.

Kirby Puckett carried the Twins to World Series titles in 1987 and 1991. Glaucoma forced the Gold Glove center fielder and 10-time All-Star to retire in 1996 after 12 seasons with the Twins when he went blind in one eye. (John Dunn / Associated Press)

As players and coaches worked out in Fort Myers, the mood was somber.

"Our mind isn't on the ballfield. It's on Kirby," said former outfielder Tony Oliva, who like Kelly is a special instructor during spring training.

Puckett was once a guest coach, too, after he retired in 1996, but he hasn't worked for the team since 2002. He has kept a low profile since being cleared of assault charges in 2003, when he was accused of groping a woman at a suburban Twin Cities restaurant.

Puckett had remained close with several people in the Twins organization, and he was one of baseball's most popular players throughout his 12-year career.

"I don't know where I would have ended up if it weren't for Kirby Puckett," Kelly said. "He was not just a great ballplayer. He was a great friend. Everybody is taking it hard."

Oakland third base coach Ron Washington, a former teammate, spent Sunday at the hospital with Puckett, his fiancee, his agent and others. Washington said he saw Puckett, who has two children, go into the operating room. Puckett was engaged to be married this summer.

"I've known him since 1984. We talk every so often. We're close. He's a strong guy, a fighter and I want to think the best," Washington said. "We all know the bad part, but I don't believe in the bad."

After his career ended, Puckett put on a considerable amount of weight - which concerned those close to him.

"We would tell him. But he enjoyed life. He enjoyed the size he was. That's who he was," former Twins and current Cubs outfielder Jacque Jones said Sunday at the team's spring training site in Mesa, Ariz.

Puckett, who broke in with Minnesota in 1984, had a career average of .318 and carried the Twins to championships in 1987 and 1991. Glaucoma forced the six-time Gold Glove center fielder and 10-time All-Star to retire when he went blind in his right eye.

Perhaps the most popular athlete to ever play in Minnesota, Puckett was the talk of the town around the Twin Cities area.

"The whole thing has taken me by shock," said Joel Davis, the manager of a Twins memorabilia shop in Roseville.

Sue Chad, a customer at the store, said she and her husband named their dog Kirby.

"We saw him as someone the other players could get behind - just holding up the energy of the team," said Chad, who fondly recalled Puckett's 11th-inning homer to win Game 6 of the 1991 World Series against Atlanta in a frenzied Metrodome.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I am shocked, the whole thing just doesn't seem real, unbelievable. 



> Kirby's impact on the Twins organization, State of Minnesota and Upper Midwest is significant and goes well beyond his role in helping the Twins win two World Championships. A tremendous teammate, Kirby will always be remembered for his never-ending hustle, infectious personality, trademark smile and commitment to the community. There will never be another 'Puck'."


 Carl Pohlad


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Some times life is not fair, Kirby will be deeply missed by all. He was one of the greats.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We're gonna win Twins, we're gonna score.... RIP Kirby Pucket you will be missed.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

That is such a bummer!!

The guy was one of my heros!!

Bob


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Great guy and a great player, he will be missed. As a life long fan of the Twins he is one of the greatest players to have played in the Twin Cities!

I have a baseball that he signed in 1988 along with Herby and Viola. He took the ball over to the others and asked them to also signed it. Came back with his trade mark smile and thanked me for being a fan! The thing is he made you feel that he meant every word!!!!!!!

RIP #34 Thanks for the memories and Godspeed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

It is a sad day. I dunno how a chubby little black guy could be a tall, chubby rural north dakota white guy's idle, but he was mine. If you followed the Twins in the late 80's and 90's. Kirby was your favorite player(unless we have a steve bedrosion or carl willis fan here).

Don't worry no more outside sliders to strike you out anymore. Say hi to Bob Casey for me and touch em all Kirby Puckett you certainly did me.

So long #34 you will be missed.


----------

